# The start of a perfect day off



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

So my wife and kids where going to the park this morning so I decided to start today off right and finally light up a Padron 80th. There will be a review to follow shortly


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Outstanding Jitzy cant wait to read the Review!!!


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

never smoked one.

i can't wait for the review either.


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

I was not to impressed with the one i smoked


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

You brighten my day when I see these nice pics at work.


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Nice start!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Very nice start of the day ,but how can your day get any better,it can only go backwards now.Now your next cigar wont compare nice choice,or maybe i am backwards i leave the best smoke for the end of the day,how are the torps it looks really good ,nice white ash,tight ash too.


----------



## Rocky Rulz (Jan 5, 2008)

I smoked the 80th last week. It is now in my top ten of fav's. This one is so good I burned my fingers..


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

If that's how you start your day, I would love to see how you end it!!!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> If that's how you start your day, I would love to see how you end it!!!


we'll see but it will be something good I'll garuentee that


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Better watch those pics Jitzy! You're going to get typecast like Frank with his granite countertop. I started scrolling down the pictures and said to myself, "Stinky ashtray on the deck with the swing set in the yard. That looks like Jitzy's place." And sure enough ... Hope you enjoyed the day off (and the Padron)!


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

awe man, i want a perfect day..


----------



## Legion (Jul 9, 2006)

I just signed on and those photos made me smile  Definetly a good start for any day


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Looks like it was a great start to the day!


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

I have ONE of those...Saving it for something special (maybe when the twin boys are born!)

SCHWEEEEET!


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

You lucky SOB! my day wasn't near as good as that!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice way to start the day


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

patefengreen said:


> Better watch those pics Jitzy! You're going to get typecast like Frank with his granite countertop. I started scrolling down the pictures and said to myself, "Stinky ashtray on the deck with the swing set in the yard. That looks like Jitzy's place." And sure enough ... Hope you enjoyed the day off (and the Padron)!


HAHAHAHHAHAHHA!!! I was thinking the same thing!! I said, I think this is Jitzy!! Sure enough.... lol


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

*jitzy doing the day right!*


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice start joe.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow amazing smoke there


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Joe--

We are on the same page


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

Lucky you. That smoke is #1 on my wishlist. Im sure its pure heaven! Congrats


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

that truly is the start of a perfect day!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2007)

sweet stick


----------



## DanRichmond (Mar 8, 2007)

That cigar is a monster smoke!


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

#1 on my wish list.


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

_Now thats what I am talking about_..... On My list Too...:mrcool:


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

A perfect day need a perfect cigar! Wel this Padron is a perfect cigar!!!


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Showing those pics are just plain cruel. I know the good book say not to covet your neithbors cigars - (something like that) but how can I help my self when I see pics like that.


----------



## Eyedoc2020 (Apr 11, 2008)

That is one beautiful stick. I love Padron!


----------



## slimm-cl (Apr 7, 2008)

I can't wait for the review...I am debating on grabbing one right now!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Looks like a great time. When my family heads south to visit family and friends, I get to stay home. Nice time to myself. smoke, copmputer, whatever.


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Sweet stick!


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks awesome Joe. :dribble: I have only had the chance to try a regular Padron and that was great.


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

a day very well spent indeed!


----------

